# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  AutoREALM Documentation

## Vandy

Hello, All.

After doing a search on the site for AutoREALM, I couldn't determine if there was an active thread in which to pose my question.  Consequently, I've created this thread in the Software Applications Forum.

Would anyone be interested in a PDF file of the AutoREALM, version 2.2 User Manual documentation?  I've just completed the creation of this PDF and am more than willing to share it with anyone interested.

Just let me know and I'll post it in this thread.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Midgardsormr

Absolutely.  Even if no one here gets any immediate use out of it, having it available might aid someone in the future.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Agreed.... anything that is not official and copyright protected content should be fine.  As Mid. says, just because there does not "appear" to be anyone using this product here, that does not mean they are not out there or might not come here in the future.     Also, if you have any tips and tricks, feel free to post a new thread in the tutorials section.

----------


## Vandy

Hi, Midgardsormr and Mr. Frazier.

Thank you for your input.  I do appreciate your comments.  I'm still just a bit leary to do things on my own without know that it is okay to do so.

As I am still "gathering" a number of mapping tools, I've yet to install and use AutoREALM, however; it appears that it would be a great learning tool as well as can be used to create some rather decent maps.

I have attached the AutoREALM User Guide complied from the on-line Help Files at the AutoREALM Website.  All I have done is to compile the help files together and edit them for spelling and grammar.  The content remains as it is on the Website.

I certainly hope that y'all will be able to use this guide.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Strickland5

Wow... just snagged your users manual Gary and it look pretty slick. I was going to port my Dark Fantasy map in GIMP, but hopefully with the help of your guide I can continue to use AutoREALM and complete the map.

----------


## Redrobes

Thats cool Vandy. I'll add AutoRealm to my keyword index too.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Much coolness.  I don't use AutoRealm all that much anymore, but I still have it and having a compiled user's manual for it is always handy.  Nice work!

GW

----------


## Lord Ghee

this is my first post on this forum.   Thanks   I  was looking for maping information when the hero boards member nogalth   mention this board.

This is a grreat help with autorealms as the help file will not work with vista.

Lord Ghee

----------


## lifnkos00

i cant seem to find how to install anywhere on the interwebz ive exctracted the files and all i see is setup and _isdel and neither will run ofter telling it to

----------


## Arwym

I just want to let you know that there are people making use of this manual out there. Thank you very much for your efforts, for they haven't gone to waste.  :Smile:  I use AutoRealms and this surely comes in handy!

----------


## ninthwraith

I just downloaded AutoREALM and am eager to get started, and your manual is heaven-sent. You've saved me the time and bother of cobbling together a manual myself. Thank you so much.

----------


## DK13

(This is an old post but......) Thanks for this! I'm checking out AutoRealm while I investigate other paid programs for my D&D maps. This will be very handy, especially as my (admittedly quick) searching of youtube didn't yield many results.

----------


## GateTheSnake

That is a great User Manual! Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

> Absolutely.  Even if no one here gets any immediate use out of it, having it available might aid someone in the future.


Wow you're right. 8 years later I'm reading this, thanking God it exists!

----------

